
Nothing to See Here Folks – Critique of Media Reporting - asaegyn
https://heated.world/p/nothing-to-see-here-folks
======
23throwaway23
From the article:

Three major newspaper stories. Zero climate mentions. Section A, page 12 of
today’s New York Times contains a big story about the unprecedented weather
pummeling California. Titled “Extreme Heat Turns State Into a Furnace,” the
piece contains more than 1,700 words of devastating detail about how heat,
fire, and toxic air are affecting people in the state. But none of those
details were about why things are getting so bad. None of those words were
“climate change.”

The Associated Press’s article today is similar. Titled “Scorched earth:
Record 2 million acres burned in California,” it contains 1,100 words about
the weather’s unprecedented nature. It lists several different record-breaking
data points, and quotes state officials saying how “unnerving” it is to have
broken these records so early in the wildfire season. And yet this
article—which will be re-published this morning in newspapers across the
country—also does not mention the reason why these records might be happening.

The Washington Post also has an article about unprecedented climate change-
fueled extreme weather on its front page this morning, but it doesn’t mention
climate change’s role. It’s about how 50 hikers are trapped inside a shelter
within a rapidly-growing 130,000 acre wildfire, unable to be rescued. “This is
one of the largest and most dangerous fires in the history of Fresno County,”
the local fire chief said. “I don’t think everyone understands that.”

